# Outside hay feeder?



## HoosierShadow

Anyone have any easy to build, but good outside hay feeder ideas? The girls LOVE to eat hay outside, and seem to eat better when I put it out there for them, they love to soak up the sun 

Right now there are two long logs/tree trunks side by side and I place it in the middle of those and they eat pretty well, I also leave some in the wheel barrow since the herd queen is such a meannie and thinks wherever she is eating it's 'her spot only.'

I was thinking I might get some decent pallets and try to make a 'V' shape with legs or something, so that when they kid, the kids aren't jumping/playing in the hay, since I'd rather try to keep the logs for kids to play on...

What do you use? Did you make yours? Any pics?


----------



## gibson94

i am using the round bails which i just place on a pallet to keep it off the ground & wrap a 16' by 4' cattle panel and use large dog clips to hold it together.just remove bailing twine after everything is inn pllace.i also place okld metal roofing on top of the panel with a little overhang to keep the rain off.it's the goats favorite hangout!goodluck :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

I think this one is nice: http://www.goatworld.com/articles/feeders/feeder.shtml

I have an idea to make a feeder using cattle panels and wood to make a "V" with a wooden bunk to catch some of the hay as they eat...and then have a roof that you can hinge open to put the hay in. But haven't found a good template...would probably have to design it myself though cause I haven't found one that I REALLY like.

Google search "goat feeder" for images...it came up with a bunch of different designs. :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks I like that one too! I'd have to make it taller though, my goats would probably climb inside of it if I left it that size LOL

I came home yesterday to find my husband outside cutting and doing something with pallets....he's ummm...trying to make a hay feeder contraption LOL 

I like the idea of using a cattle panel and having a wood bunk underneath to catch whatever falls, That's what I would like to have as well. The thing my husband was putting together was 'V' shaped, but wouldn't have anything to catch the hay. 

For a roof have you hever heard of Ondura roofing? They sell it here at Lowes, it's what we used on our barn, good stuff IMO comes in 4x6' sheets, and has nails you buy to tack it down. Maybe you can get this and mount it on a piece of OSB and put it on hinges? That is what I was wanting to do. Eventually I want to make a nice, long hay feeder with a roof like this, one of my many goals this summer. Just trying to figure out 'how' to make the hay feeder. I may end up making one out of pallets. 
I really, REALLY need a long 'V' shape at least 8' long. Our herd queen is such a terror when I am not out there - she runs everyone away from the hay. So I end up having hay on some logs and in the wheel barrow when it's not raining, then in the barn, everything spaced out - she can't be in all those places at once. But with a long feeder, she'd have to run circles to keep everyone out of it.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats

Here's a link to another nice outdoor feeder http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/HayFeeder.html


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice links.... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

Oh yes! I like that one on Dragonfly's website. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Christy I really like that one!!! Thanks for the link. Now a trip to HD is needed for this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have been wanting to make the one on the Dragonfly Farm website for quite some time now.....


----------



## HoosierShadow

My husband built a quick feeder for the girls outside out of scrap wood but I posted it on the wrong topic LOL I posted the pics in the Building a goat barn topic. For using scrap wood and only have a little bit of time, I think he did well! We'll be making more in the future similar to it and put something over the top to help keep it dry, possibly a hangover for the goats as well. I have some ideas


----------



## Jdyson

We used 2 pallets and a sheet of plywood and set it up on cinderblocks. The top is hinged and we adjust the slats on the pallets as they grow. It works great and the only thing we bought was the hinges and handle for the top. When the boys were smaller they would hide underneath it and it was the greatest thing for them. :greengrin:


----------

